# Angiography



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, Dr. gave me his procedures for the Hospital and this threw me. How would you code an Angiography for an upper extremity and one for a lower extremity. I have 75710 + 36245 and ? + 36215? Thanks Nancy::


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 24, 2011)

n.anselmo@yahoo.com said:


> Hi, Dr. gave me his procedures for the Hospital and this threw me. How would you code an Angiography for an upper extremity and one for a lower extremity. I have 75710 + 36245 and ? + 36215? Thanks Nancy::



I code this scenario:
36215/75710
36245 (if first order selection) and 75710-59

HTH


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks that is what we thought!


----------



## sgochoco (Jun 27, 2011)

As a side note, I agree with the 75710-59 as long as the entire extremity is interpreted in both cases. For the lower extremity angiography, you can code the 75710 as long as the interpretation goes to the knee.


----------



## sgochoco (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi, Danny P.,  I noticed that you have the CIRCC Cert.  I was intersted in taking that exam, could you give me an idea of what you feel the level of difficulty was and if you spent a lot of time studying for it ?

Thanks,
SGochoco


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 28, 2011)

sgochoco said:


> Hi, Danny P.,  I noticed that you have the CIRCC Cert.  I was intersted in taking that exam, could you give me an idea of what you feel the level of difficulty was and if you spent a lot of time studying for it ?
> 
> Thanks,
> SGochoco



check your private messages....


----------

